# Ride Lasso vs Lasso Pro



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Anyone have experience with both? Or an inside line on someone who's tried the Pro? I'm wondering what the practical difference is. I have several pairs of Lass and I love them, but just because the Pros have the word 'Lasso' in their model name is no guaranty of anything.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm actually a bit interested in this as well. The lasso are the only boots I've found that even come close to working for me so something with that same/similar fit and more stiffness and a better boot build could be a welcome solution once these wear out. I like the spine in the back because that spot always seems to wear out very fast for me with the burton bindings. I wish they used a harder toe as well for durability atleast in the pros. I did a little digging and it looks like both boots are made on the same last (the 'black' last for Ride) so that would make me more confident that the fit should be comparable. 

I did just pick up a set of ride Fuses in hopes that they solve some of the issues that I have with the lassos though. So who even knows haha.

I do recall watching this last year when I was wondering the same thing. I'm guessing you've seen it already though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'll have to try them on, of course, but it does look hopeful. The Boardroom will take them back as long as I haven't heat-molded them yet.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I tried on the Lasso and the Fuse and actually bought two pairs of Fuse as they were by far the best fitting boots I’d ever tried. I can highly recommend them if you want something one notch up from the Lasso but still not a stiff boot. Lasso Pro seems to be more or less the same boot as the Fuse but with boa instead of laces.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Kevington said:


> I tried on the Lasso and the Fuse and actually bought two pairs of Fuse as they were by far the best fitting boots I’d ever tried. I can highly recommend them if you want something one notch up from the Lasso but still not a stiff boot. Lasso Pro seems to be more or less the same boot as the Fuse but with boa instead of laces.


Hah, interestingly looks like the Fuse is on the same last as well!

Same last, same liners.... all 3 boots should fit similarly but the adjustability and flex are going to be what set them apart.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I love the hard plastic tongue and back stay, heel lock boa and traditional laces on the Fuse but that’s personal preference of course. Can really customise the flex and change it throughout the day with a simple knot halfway up the laces. The liner that opens at the side is amazing too. No stupid plastic bits or laces inside your boots at the shin area.


----------

